# Bất ngờ với 5 tác dụng ít người biết của Baking Soda



## minionbananaw (17/11/21)

Bất ngờ với 5 tác dụng ít người biết của Baking Soda Những vết bẩn nhà bếp, những món đồ dùng làm bếp khó chịu nhất sẽ được bạn xử lý nhanh gọn, nhẹ nhàng với sự trợ giúp của bột baking soda. Bột Baking Soda là Natri hiđrocacbonat hay natri bicacbonat, cái tên này rất thông dụng trong hóa học và được sử dụng rất rộng rãi trong ngành thực phẩm. Baking soda trong tiếng Việt được biết đến nhiều hơn với tên “thuốc muối”, “muối nở”, bột nở, bột nổi, thuốc sủi. Trong ngành thực phẩm còn được biết đến với tên baking soda. Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh những ứng dụng trong ngành thực phẩm, baking soda còn có những công dụng tuyệt vời trong việc tẩy rửa vết bẩn nhà bếp. Với giá thành rẻ và tính an toàn của mình, baking soda là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho việc lau chùi các đồ dùng làm bếp của các bà nội trợ Bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Làm sạch vành bếp ga Những vết bẩn của bếp ga luôn là cơn ác mộng đối với các bà nội trợ, Những vết bẩn két lại dính dầu mỡ sau một thời gian sử dụng, đặc biệt là việc vành bếp bị xỉn vàng hay gỉ xét khiến bạn đau đầu mỗi khi phải cọ rửa. Nếu như những cách làm trước đây còn chưa thật sự hiệu quả hoặc khiến bạn Bán sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu quá tốn sức thì hãy lựa chọn baking soda như một giải pháp hữu hiệu. Bạn cần chuẩn bị một bột baking soda pha với một ít nước lạnh để tạo thành một hỗn hợp tẩy rửa nhão. Bạn nên làm ẩm vành bếp trước bằng cách xịt nước lên rồi dùng khăn ẩm lau qua vành bếp. Việc này được xem như một lần vệ sinh sơ qua và giúp việc tẩy rửa dễ dàng hơn. Sau đó, bạn bôi hỗn hợp bột nhão baking soda lên vành bếp và những chỗ cần làm sạch. Sau 30 phút, bạn dùng khăn sạch lau và rửa bằng nước sạch, bếp của bạn sẽ sạch bong. 2. Làm sạch vết cháy chảo, xoong nồi Trong quá trình nấu nướng không thể tránh khỏi những trường hợp bất cẩn làm cháy chảo hoặc nồi. Với các loại chảo/ xoong nồi được làm bằng chất liệu kim loại, bạn hoàn toàn có thể dùng baking soda để làm sạch. Cách làm khá đơn giản, bạn cho khoảng 2 thìa baking soda vào chảo/nồi ngâm từ 3-8 tiếng sau đó rửa sạch lại bằng nước rửa bát. Hoặc cho 1-2 muỗng canh nước rửa chén vào trong chảo/nồi bị cháy, sau đó bạn cho baking soda đều lên toàn bộ lòng chảo/nồi. Cho nước vào trong nồi ngập đáy và đun sôi trong vòng vài phút. Các mảng bám cháy đen bắt đầu mềm và bong dần. Sau đó bạn xả chảo/nồi dưới vòi nước lạnh để nhanh nguội. Rửa sạch và lau sạch với một miếng bọt biển. Chỉ với cách làm đơn giản vậy thôi sẽ mang trả lại cho bạn bộ chảo/nồi sạch bong sáng bóng như thủa ban đầu. 3. Làm sạch lò nướng Hỗn hợp bột baking soda hòa tan với nước còn có thể dùng cho lò nướng. Những vết bẩn bên trong lò nướng không ít lần khiến bạn lúng túng khi cần phải lau chùi. Xát lớp bột này lên toàn bộ mặt trong bị dính bẩn của lò rồi để qua đêm. Sáng hôm sau, bạn chỉ cần dùng khăn ẩm lau sạch lớp bột này đi là công việc làm sạch lò nướng đã hoàn thành. 4. Vết cháy trên nồi đất Nếu như bạn từng trải qua điều này thì bạn sẽ biết những mảng cháy của nồi đất cứng đầu đến mức nào. Thậm chí, không ít chị em đã phải bó tay, bất lực với chúng. Nhưng đó chỉ là khi bạn chưa biết đến công dụng tuyệt vời mà baking soda mang lại, giờ đây những mảng cháy cũng trở nên nhẹ nhàng biết bao. Cách làm là trước hết bạn cần rửa thật sạch nồi, sau đó rắc một lớp bột baking soda lên đáy nồi, đổ thêm 2 thìa canh nước rửa chén và ½ chén nước sạch. Khuấy đều hỗn hợp đó và để yên trong vòng 1 giờ. Bước cuối cùng là dùng miếng rửa bát rửa sạch lại, kết quả mang lại sẽ khiến bạn phải bất ngờ đó. 5. Làm sạch lò vi sóng Giới thiệu cho bạn Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu một cách lau chùi lò vi sạch vô cùng đơn giản với baking soda. Bạn cần chuẩn bị 2 thìa baking soda pha với một cốc nước, đặt cốc nước trong lò vi sóng trong 3 phút. Bạn để nguyên trong vài phút để hơi nước thoát ra trong cả lò. Hơi nước thoát ra sẽ giúp bạn xử lý nhanh chóng những vết bám bẩn của thịt, nước sốt… Hơn nữa, baking soda cũng giúp khử mùi cho chiếc lò vi sóng của bạn. Sau đó bạn dùng khăn mềm lau lại lò vi sóng một lần nữa, thế là hoàn toàn sạch như mới rồi.


----------

